# Ideas ? Found in my field



## FireFlight

Looking for ideas. It is 16 inches long by nine inches wide and 5 deep


----------



## ESOX

WTH there is a gear encased in that thing?


----------



## Nostromo

Looks kind of like a piece of a core sample doesn't it?


----------



## FireFlight

Nostromo said:


> Looks kind of like a piece of a core sample doesn't it?


----------



## FireFlight

It almost looks like an acorn outline


----------



## waxico

Looks man made. I was going to say fossil first, then looked closer.
I would get it X Rayed. My guess is a gear in Sandstone?
You may have discovered an Oopart!


----------



## FireFlight

waxico said:


> Looks man made. I was going to say fossil first, then looked closer.
> I would get it X Rayed. My guess is a gear in Sandstone?


----------



## FireFlight

I honestly have no idea what it is it was found in the field while picking stones up not sure if it’s man-made if so have no idea how it would come to rest in the field


----------



## Radar420

I think it's a fossil.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Fossils and sandstone is my guess.

L & O


----------



## Nostromo

Liver and Onions said:


> Fossils and sandstone is my guess.
> 
> L & O


What about the apparent spur gear?


----------



## Waif

Nostromo said:


> What about the apparent spur gear?


Former centipede, or marine creature that was in the former mud/clay/sediment.(?)


----------



## Nostromo

Waif said:


> Former centipede, or marine creature that was in the former mud/clay/sediment.(?)


We need to find out!


----------



## ltcnav

All I can say is that every SciFi movie about aliens starts out this way!


----------



## Bandit67

Cyborg antifossil from the future


----------



## Radar420

Nostromo said:


> What about the apparent spur gear?


I was trying to figure that out myself and ended up going down the rabbit hole of fossil records.

I'm not saying the OP's fossil is from this but I found it fascinating - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicoprion


----------



## FireFlight

A few more to examine


----------



## FireFlight

And more -


----------



## 6Speed

It's a prehistoric petrified giant morel....

Cool find!


----------



## fishrod

Petrified dinosaur scat...very valuable


----------

